# Must Bathe A Recently Neutered Dog...HELP



## bxchick1230

Well my 7 month old got into God knows what while my bf was walking him and its giving me horrible allergies. The shelter said he shouldnt be bathed for 10 days. He was neutered 2 days ago. I tried to wipe him down but its not working. what should i do. I cant take it.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Get a spray bottle and fill it with half water and half white vinegar, spritz him down then towel him off.


----------



## tgrsnpr

o.o i thought you couldn't go for walks when they are neutered. You could try the waterless bath thing.


----------



## myminpins

Can you hold a towel over his neutered area while the b/f bathes him? Or find a waterless shampoo - they're supposed to work well, too. You just can't get the stitched/glued area wet, that's all.


----------



## Patt

Definitely no bathing for 10-14 days. 

Waterless bath "might" be okay, do not get it on the hind quarters.


----------



## agility collie mom

Here is a product that we use after surgeries to clean animals up if they have had accidents while under anesthetic. 

http://www.amazon.com/QuikClean-Waterless-Shampoo-Fort-Dodge/dp/B000RI3YQC
Just do not clean around the surgery site.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chuckles

My pup had a little #2 accident 2 days after spaying and decided to roll around and play in it (yeah, it wasn't pretty). I took her in the showers and give her a quick wash. Soap and water won't cause infections, it's the opening up of the stitches that vets worry about when they give you that whole list of things not to do. I took a sterile gauze and dried up around the incision really carefully afterwards and she had no ill-effects whatsoever!

Of course, your mileage might vary, but if you dog is scratching around the incision because of the allergy, I think you risk opening up the stitches by now cleaning him. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Grits

bxchick1230 said:


> You shouldnt be walking him that soon..were you not given any post surgical care instructions? That site is very prone to infection your dogs are compromised health wise and as you have stated a dog in contact with something they are allergic to not only adds to the compromise it can actually lead to them scratching out sutures or reopening surgical site it can lead to surrounding tissue damage and violent distyrbance by scratvhing or shaking due to irritants can cause hematomas or shearing or infection or complications that could be life threatening. Please as always follow your vets instructions...that Vet went to university for quite a while and since then has treated more pets than carter has pills. Trust in your Vet they know what is best for your dog especially if you have had pets be seen by your vet in the past. Also, AND I CANNOT SAY THIS ENOUGH...WHEN IN DOUBT CHECK IT OUT WHEN IN DOUBT NEVER ASSUME OR GUESS OR THINK OH WELL CLOSE ENOUGH..ALWAYS ALWAYS CONTACT YOUR VET OR PHYSICIAN OR PEDIATRICIAN WHEN IT COMES TO MEDICAL OR MEDICINAL PRE OR POST OPERATIVE CARE..ALWAYS GIVE THEM A CALL IT IS NOT BOTHERING THEM WHEN YOU ASK A QUESTION ABOUT THE CARE OF YOUR PET PERSON OR LITTLE PERSON..WHAT BOTHERS EVERYONE IS REGRET WHY DIDNT I CALL WHY DIDNT WE JUST PICK UP THAT PHONE IT WOULD HAVE TAKEN MAYBE 2 MINUTES BUT NOW MY POOR THING IS SUFFERING OR DELAYED IN HEALING OR HAS TERRIBLE PAIN AND MAYBE PASSING AWAY. WHEN IN DOUBT CHECK IT OUT..vets do not consider your questions annoying or dumb.


----------

